# Homeowners Insurance in Florida



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

So, my fiance and I are buying a house- yay! So far we have found two insurance companies that will cover us and Mikko. The first, Security First, will not cover Mikko, but will allow us to have him- we would get a separate umbrella coverage for him. The second, Olympus Insurance, will cover him. 

Does anyone have experience with either of these companies?

Does anyone know of any other companies that are 
1. currently writing policies in Florida 
2. will cover GSDs

Thanks!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Not really, but considering how FEW companies write policies at all in Florida regardless of a GSD, I'd take either one!! You can also see if your county branch of Farm Bureau Ins. is writing policies. They have open enrollment times and they don't discriminate.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

angelaw said:


> Not really, but considering how FEW companies write policies at all in Florida regardless of a GSD, I'd take either one!!


 
I agree! My fiance likes to shop around and wants to see more quotes...I am happy we found two that would take us!

I don't think Farm Bureau is right now, but I'll double check, thanks!

BTW, do you know why my name coming up as jamiemarie33 and not I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO now? jamiemarie33 is my logon name but not my username.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

It's to do with the board change over. Send a PM to an admin, they can have it changed


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Ah, thanks!

Also, I was incorrect, I called the local Farm Bureau and they are writing new policies, thanks!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I have found them typically to be cheaper than most companies, you just can't have more than 4 dogs. Usually only open up to write policies once every few months so take advantage if the deal is good!


----------



## aressiont27 (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re*



angelaw said:


> I have found them typically to be cheaper than most companies, you just can't have more than 4 dogs. Usually only open up to write policies once every few months so take advantage if the deal is good!


I did writre to farm bureau to have policies formulated and, BTW there are not much counties having written policies firsthand. Someone needs to call up.


----------

